# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt.



## Rockhold32 (8. April 2016)

Hey Leute, suche jemanden der mich werben möchte, da ich wieder WoW beginnen möchte, Realm egal (am besten PvP) und Fraktion ist auch ganz egal.

Sehr hohe spielbereitschaft vorhanden  

LG Rockhold


----------



## huntR (9. April 2016)

wenn du lust hast kannste mir ja mal deine email schicken


----------



## Tr1xer (14. April 2016)

Hey Rockhold32,

ich suche im Moment jemanden den ich werben kann.

Diese Woche habe ich meine Prüfungen fertig geschrieben und habe deshalb wieder mehr Zeit um WoW zu spielen.

In der Regel bin ich fast jeden Tag in WoW ab 17:00 Uhr online.

Mittlerweile spiele ich über drei Jahre WoW habe also auch ein bisschen Erfahrung .

Ich suche einen netten Mitspieler, der vor allem Lust hat mit mir Chars hochzuspielen.

Gold für Erbstücke ist gar kein Problem!

Wenn du Interesse hast oder noch Fragen schreib mir einfach hier oder an  meinen Battle.net Account "Neacc#2466".

 

MfG. Tr1xer


----------

